# Raw, small stools?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We have been feeding our new puppy raw. We are feeding her a LOT (What the breeder recommended) and - well - her stools are just so small. I really don't get where it all goes!

Do they really process that much of the raw food vs kibble?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Her body is processing more and has less waste! Love those little stools that turn white and wash away in the rain!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

What I figured. It just amuses us - how much she eats and how little comes out!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, that is normal. Also, raw has so much more water to it, less filler. 

You may also notice that your puppy will drink less on raw than a puppy that is fed kibble.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Yard clean up is sooo much easier on raw!


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Less in, less out!!  I was amazed at first too. This big dog, such little poop.....! Yard clean up is so easy now. No mushy messes.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

One of the best perks about raw


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I noticed that Gabe had smaller poops when I put him on raw, but I also think I noticed an increase in urination due to the water in raw food.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think that is my favorite thing about raw. Small, compact poops that don't smell, and simply disintigrate into the soil in a few days. Great for lazy owners like me who don't want to spend a lot of time picking up poop.  And yes, I have noticed that my dogs drink less water when they eat raw. I really do think it is the best diet for most dogs.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My friend's kibble fed 30lb dog has poop thats 2.5X as big as my 55lb raw fed dog. 

When I walk my 9 lb non-GSD and he poops, I don't always pick up because they crumble and is so little, the size of couple cereal pieces... picking it up produces more waste (the bag).


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

One of the best perks of a raw diet. I haven't gagged once since Liesl has been on it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You really dont need to clean up poop from a raw feed dog (depending on where is it deposited). Fertilizer for the ground.


----------

